# Essbare Halbleiter



## Superwip (18. September 2010)

*Forscher entwickeln essbare Elektronikteile*

Linzer Forscher haben essbare Elektronikteile entwickelt. Aus natürlichen Ausgangsstoffen wie beispielsweise Beta-Karotin, Indigo, Koffein oder Glucose bauten sie einen Feldeffekt-Transistor, den man nach Gebrauch sogar aufessen könnte. Wer Zweifel am Geschmack hat, wirft ihn einfach auf den Komposthaufen.

Forscher entwickeln essbare Elektronikteile - science.ORF.at

Das CPUs, GPUs oder RAM Chips in absehbarer Zukunft essbar sein werden wage ich aber zu bezweifeln; bis jetzt wurde wohl noch nichtmal ein integrierter Schaltkreis auf Basis dieser Technologie hergestellt

Essbare (O-)LEDs stelle ich mir aber interressant vor, leuchtendes und blinkendes Essen inc...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2010)

Finde das eine ansich gute idee...!!

Stelle mir eine gespaäch im jahre 2035 vor....:
Ehy wie schnell war deine CPU noch mal 
Ja man 10GHz per Kern...
Kuck mal ihr is doch deine CPU nor ?
Jo ist sie aber alter....
Mapf Mapf Mapf...
Das war deine 10GHz CPU....

Sozialneid einfach weg essen ^^


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. September 2010)

ich denke der einzige sinn ist dass man CPU's etc. wenn sie schrott sind einfach aufm kompost werfen kann... ein anderen sinn kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. September 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sozialneid einfach weg essen ^^





Das ist zu geil, aber ich fände es nicht schlecht wenns auch Bilder gäbe.
Auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen....


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Das essen ist nicht der Sinn, eher die Resteverwertung.

Bisher landet so gut wie aller Elektonikschrott, den wir wegwerfen in Afrika, Indien etc., wird dort verbrannt, wobei extrem giftige Gase entstehen, und die Edelmetalle werden dann wieder an uns verkauft. Die Leute die dort leben haben eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 30 Jahren und die Umwelt ist total verpestet.

Also sehr Sinnvoll


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2010)

Legger Mainboard mit Nutella und Grafikkarte mit Käse überbacken


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. September 2010)

Prinzipiell eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Eine natürliche Verwertung wäre doch eine gute Alternative zur gegenwärtigen Entsorgung.


----------



## black-booom (18. September 2010)

Wie langweilig muss einem sein um so was zu erfinden? Wie hatn der das ausprobiert? einfach ma Hunger gehabt


----------



## Jakob (19. September 2010)

black-booom schrieb:


> Wie langweilig muss einem sein um so was zu erfinden? Wie hatn der das ausprobiert? einfach ma Hunger gehabt


Wie schon gesagt wird es nicht dein nächster Nahrungsersatz werden, sondern wahrscheinlich bei den Umweltschonung helfen.
Und da ist es doch schon ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Rocksteak (19. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das essen ist nicht der Sinn, eher die Resteverwertung.



Dem stimme ich zu.



nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute die dort leben haben eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 30 Jahren und die Umwelt ist total verpestet



Das liegt aber nur zu einem sehr geringen Teil an der Elektronikverbrennung (wenn überhaupt).



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Stelle mir eine gespaäch im jahre 2035 vor....:
> Ehy wie schnell war deine CPU noch mal
> Ja man 10GHz per Kern...



Ich glaube im Jahr 2035 findet man Prozessoren mit 10GHz pro Kern nurnoch in der tiefsten Schicht einer Mülldeponie


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. September 2010)

Wohl eher dazu geeignet "leuchtendes" Essen zu fabrizieren, irgendwelche Effekte oder Bildchen gibts dann irgendwann auf dem Burger aus des Fressebude des eigenen Vertrauens ... dass man mit derart empfindlichen Molekülen hochintegrierte Schaltungen hinbekommt wie man sie für praxistaugliche Chips benötigt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber die Vorstellung ist schon irgendwo lustig. ^^


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. September 2010)

gibt ja auch schon "bio-computer" welche auf DNA-Strängen basieren.

scinexx | DNA-Computer löst antike Logik: Syllogismus des Aristoteles als Testfall für biomolekularen Rechner - DNA-Computer, DNA, Rechner, Biomolekül, Logik, Aristoteles, Aufgabe, Eingabe, Programmierung, Kalkulationen, DNS, Biocomputer, Biotechnolo 

wurde zwar sicherlich nicht entwickelt um die umwelt zu retten, könnte ihr aber trotzdem helfen.


----------



## derP4computer (19. September 2010)

Hmmmm ORF, hmmmm rumänischer Wissenschaftler, hmmmm essbare Transistoren, ........ ich kann nicht mehr warten. 
Werde mir und meiner Frau gleich eine MSI HD4650 1GB auf Toast mit Ei und Käse überbacken.  
Dazu servieren wir einen _Mouton_-_Rothschild. Roten Wein zu roter Platine._
Mal im Ernst: Wenn schon essbar, dann doch wohl PC Aid for Afrika und nicht auf den Kompost.


----------



## Zockersepp (19. September 2010)

es gibt auch flüssig holz zwar noch in der entwicklung aber gibt glaueb ich schon 7 verschiedene arten. aus dem flüssig holz wird plastik hergestellt was dann auch kompostierbar sein soll


----------



## svigo (19. September 2010)

erstens werden diese Halbleiter bestimmt gezüchtet , bestimmt auf neuen Farmen wo früher der Regenwald stand 
zweitens, na dann viel Spass wenn ne Ameise Straße zum PC führt oder sonstiges Parasiten, die lassen sich doch was nicht zweimal sagen


----------



## Mr.Korky (19. September 2010)

coole sache !
werde dann mit 70 einen compostmodrechner bauen mit 
5gänge schaltkreisen


----------



## Mario2002 (19. September 2010)

Da macht es wirklich Sinn, in Zukunft seine Grafikkarte im Backofen zu rösten.


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Legger Mainboard mit Nutella und Grafikkarte mit Käse überbacken



Dann kommts wenigstens nicht mehr zu komischen Gerüchen wenn man seine defekte Hardware im Ofen überbacken tut ...

"Heute gibts den SLI Burger Royal TS"


----------



## SB94 (19. September 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> gibt ja auch schon "bio-computer" welche auf DNA-Strängen basieren.
> 
> scinexx | DNA-Computer löst antike Logik: Syllogismus des Aristoteles als Testfall für biomolekularen Rechner - DNA-Computer, DNA, Rechner, Biomolekül, Logik, Aristoteles, Aufgabe, Eingabe, Programmierung, Kalkulationen, DNS, Biocomputer, Biotechnolo
> 
> wurde zwar sicherlich nicht entwickelt um die umwelt zu retten, könnte ihr aber trotzdem helfen.



Ich sehe Skynet kommen, wenn schon Wassertröpfen, in denen DNS, Proteine und Enzyme sind, schon logische Algorithmen lösen können.


----------



## kress (19. September 2010)

Hey, hör auf an meiner Cpu zu knabbern!!!! 

"Einbruch ins Rechenzentrum- Sämtliche Prozessoren aufgegessen."


Schon eine interessante Entwicklung, würde einiges an Kosten sparen, besonders bei der Entsorgung.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das CPUs, GPUs oder RAM Chips in absehbarer Zukunft essbar sein werden wage ich aber zu bezweifeln


Wär ja auch zu cool seine CPU nachdem sie beim Benchen abgeraucht ist aufzu futtern


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2010)

Nach dem Benchen mit orderntlich Volt ist sie aber garantiert gar 

Evtl produziert EKL dann wirklich essbare "Case Spätzle"


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. September 2010)

Und das PCB besteht dann aus mit Lebensmittelfarbe bestrichenem Esspapier. *nom* *nom* *nom*

Aber was wird aus den Leiterbahnen? O_o Evtl erfinden die ja auch noch leitfähige Gummischlangen dafür. ^^


----------



## Own3r (19. September 2010)

Ich finde es eine ganz gute Idee !

Wenn der TDP auch noch sehr niedrig ist, dann ist das mal echt eine umweltschonende Angelegenheit!


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. September 2010)

1 Baguette mit extra viele Transistoren bitte


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2010)

Ich denke wie gesagt nicht, dass diese Technologie irgendwann in normalen Computern Einzug finden wird, da sie herkömmlichen Halbleitern immer hinterherhinken wird

Damit wären auch kaum irgendwelche Umweltprobleme der Elektronikindustrie gelöst; Halbleiter sind großteils nicht oder kaum umweltschädlich (nicht zu letzt Silizium) und machen auch nur einen geringen Teil des Materials heutiger PCs aus; die umweltschädlichsten Bestandteile sind Kunststoffe im Allgemeinen, sowohl Kabelisolierungen als auch manche Gehäuse, Lüfter und andere Teile und die darin enthaltenen Weichmacher und brandhemmenden Stoffe im speziellen

Metalle können alle sehr gut recycelt werden (wobei die "Afrika Methode" etwas fragwürdig ist) und Halbleiter stellen wie gesagt sowieso nicht wirklich ein Problem dar

Die Probleme mit dem Kunststoff können großteils ebenfalls gelöst werden; dass man Gehäuse nicht unbedingt aus Kunststoff bauen muss wissen gerade wir in diesem Forum wohl alle und die verbleibenden Kunststoffteile können zumindestens aus umweltfreundlicherem Kunststoff gefertigt werden, was zum Teil auch schon geschieht; eine brauchbare, essbare Kabelisolierung wäre hier sicher sinnvoller

Allerdings gibt es sicherlich einige Spezialanwendungen, bei denen biologisch abbaubare/essbare Halbleiterelemente ganz nützlich sein können


----------



## Forvert (20. September 2010)

Bei mir drängt sich nur ihrgendwie die Frage auf? Kann die Hardware dann auch verderben oder braucht die dann ein Mindesthaldbarkeitsdatum.
Ich meine wer will schon Gammelfleisch im Rechner^^


----------



## Johnny05 (20. September 2010)

Na doll,in ein paar jahren heisst es dann in der frittenbude:Ein 5870-Zigeunerschnitzel mit DDR3-Pommes rot-weiss bitte !


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Nö, sicher nicht^^

In ein paar Jahren haben wir DNA-Computer und Quantencomputer^^
Oder auch Computer auf Basis von Licht.


----------



## Zoon (20. September 2010)

Forvert schrieb:


> Bei mir drängt sich nur ihrgendwie die Frage auf? Kann die Hardware dann auch verderben oder braucht die dann ein Mindesthaldbarkeitsdatum.



"Bitte Kühl und Trocken lagern" - dem optimal gekühlten PC im Kühlschrank steht somit nix mehr im Wege


----------



## dj*viper (20. September 2010)

essbar != lecker


----------



## HeNrY (20. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das essen ist nicht der Sinn, eher die Resteverwertung.
> 
> Bisher landet so gut wie aller Elektonikschrott, den wir wegwerfen in Afrika, Indien etc., wird dort verbrannt, wobei extrem giftige Gase entstehen, und die Edelmetalle werden dann wieder an uns verkauft. Die Leute die dort leben haben eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 30 Jahren und die Umwelt ist total verpestet.
> 
> Also sehr Sinnvoll



Ohne diese "Industrie" ginge es ihnen aber noch dreckiger - da sie dann keine Jobs mehr haben...


----------



## Progs-ID (20. September 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Prinzipiell eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Eine natürliche Verwertung wäre doch eine gute Alternative zur gegenwärtigen Entsorgung.


Stimme dir da zu. Ich habe mal eine kleine Reportage darüber im Radio gehört. Die Leute, die unsere kaputte Hardware entsorgen begeben sich quasi in Lebensgefahr. Den Job wünscht sich kein normaler Mensch.

Von dem Standpunkt her ist das also wirklich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bisher landet so gut wie aller Elektonikschrott, den wir wegwerfen in Afrika, Indien etc., wird dort verbrannt, wobei extrem giftige Gase entstehen, und die Edelmetalle werden dann wieder an uns verkauft. Die Leute die dort leben haben eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von 30 Jahren und die Umwelt ist total verpestet.



Jep. Deswegen am besten die aktuelle Hardware so lange verwenden bis sie von selbst den Geist aufgibt.
Das die Dinger nicht umweltschonender (bei uns) recycelt werden finde ich schlimm. Die Leute (darunter auf Kinder) atmen dort täglich giftige Gase ein und das auch noch ohne irgend einen (Mund)schutz.
Hauptsache billig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3fOLL10yxY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mj4Wd_rmvM


----------



## GaAm3r (20. September 2010)

Nochmal um das aufzugreifen , Hey mein Prozi ist hin ==> essen
Grafikkarte Kaputt ==> essen.
SSD kaput ==> salzen und dann essen 

Mainboard kaputt =>> Familien Packung


----------



## Dommas (20. September 2010)

Irgendwann wenn man die Hausaufgaben nur noch am Pc macht gibt es eine neue billige Ausrede: "Mein Hund hat meinen Pc aufgefressen!"

Oder CPU's in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen?


----------



## hohecker (21. September 2010)

Da bekommt das Wort "Chips" ne komplett neue Bedeutung...


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

Ich glaub hier verkennen einige die Möglichkeiten solcher Halbleiter auf Basis von Stoffen, die auch Essbar sind. Zum einen viele damit die Anforderung an die bisherigen Rohstoffe weg, was aber noch wichtiger ist, es ergäben sich ganz neue Einsatzmöglichkeiten im Rahmen von Lebensmitteln und einweg/wegwerf Produkten wie MP3 player etc. 

Also Produkte die wirklich nur minimalst Rechenleistung brauchen, oder halt eigentlich garnichts rechnen sondern nur zur Prüfung der Haltbarkeit eines Produktes etc. beitragen.

Man muss sich nämlich im klaren sein, das dort wohl kaum mit Spannungen und Strömen arbeiten kann die wir atm verwenden. Denn ansonsten würde sich das Ganze viel zu sehr aufheizen und selbst zerstören. Also temps über 30-40°C werden da wohl den Exitus bedeuten.


----------

